# Local Flow Bass



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hit the local flow today with my friend Guffy and found the fish biting early on. Got several, and every one of them were 14 inches or better. Caught them on speedcraws, Power worms, spinnerbaits, and Guffy got one near five on a DT6. We only had four hours to fish, but it was a beautiful day, and the fish were biting. Water temp 61f. Fairly clear.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a fun half day. The pics won't load for me


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

For some reason, I can't load them. The "upload a file" won't come up.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Have to do it like this, from my NC site.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/104065-HPCL-Today-with-Guffy


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Hit the local flow today with my friend Guffy and found the fish biting early on. Got several, and every one of them were 14 inches or better. Caught them on speedcraws, Power worms, spinnerbaits, and Guffy got one near five on a DT6. We only had four hours to fish, but it was a beautiful day, and the fish were biting. Water temp 61f. Fairly clear.


How is the water the same temps about the same as here in Ohio?!! Crazy! Glad you got into em.


----------

